# Help! Light flashing on and off...



## EmzieAngel

My fish tank light (tube) is flashing on and off.
And before you say anything  , I changed the bulb to see if that was the problem, but it does exactly the same with the new bulb. 
What could be the problem?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

Is it a florescent tube?


----------



## Waterlily

I would turn it off and get an electrician in asap.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Is it a florescent tube?


Yes it is
..


----------



## Waterlily

oopsy read it wrong I didnt realise it was a fish tank bulb I thought it was a roof one


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

I do not know much about fish tank tubes but if its anything like a ceiling one then its the starter motor, there should be a little cylinder stiking out the side if you turn it round and then pull it out you can go to most diy shops and they will give you a new one for pennies!


----------



## EmzieAngel

MoonShadow said:


> oopsy read it wrong I didnt realise it was a fish tank bulb I thought it was a roof one


Don't worry, it was my fault, although posting in the Fish Keeping Chat I didn't quite state it was the light in my fish tank to start with.
x


----------



## Waterlily

EmzieAngel said:


> Don't worry, it was my fault, although posting in the Fish Keeping Chat I didn't quite state it was the light in my fish tank to start with.
> x


Well now I really feel stupid cos I didnt even realise I was in the fish section


----------



## EmzieAngel

Haha, aww bless ya.
Never mind eh?
I won't tell


----------



## Fishyfins

ok, 99% of the time an aquarium bulb starts flashing on and off, the fault is not with the bulb itself. it will most likely be the flourescant starter thing within the lighting unit. these are often the first thing to go, and when they do, they cause the bulb to flicker on and off. if it was the bulb, then it wouldnt come on at all!
most aquarium and electrical shops sell them, usually around £2 or 3 each, and they are easy to replace on most units.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Thank you 
x


----------

